# Instrument Cluster Problem



## AutoXer (Oct 21, 2004)

I just installed the chrome gauge rings on my car, had to take apart the instrument cluster. Everything went well except now my instrument cluster has no lights and none of the displays in the instrument cluster works. 

By that I mean none of the pixels light up, no odometer, no computer display, no service or idiot lights. The gauges work, NAV works, all other interior lights work. Checked the fuses, all are fine.

Any idea of what happened? The only thing I can think of is that I had a hard time putting the black harness back on the instrument cluster and that might be the problem. Other than that, I am at a loss. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------

